# Lost my Lady Sierra Dawn



## Jeckybeanz

She will be forever in my heart. She was the sweetest cat I ever had. I miss her so much it hurts. Everything reminds me of her. I don't know what I am going to do without her the house is so quiet. She was a Apple headed Siamese very talkative .


----------



## howsefrau32

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a pretty little thing she was. One of the hardest things about having pets is that we have to say goodbye to them so soon. RIP Lady Sierra Dawn.


----------



## emilyatl

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful kitty! It is never easy to say goodbye to our beloved babies. Eventually, your happy memories with her will bring you comfort instead of tears.


----------



## Jetlaya67

I am sorry to hear about your kitty. Hang in there. She was very pretty.


----------



## NebraskaCat

Very sorry for your loss. RIP Sierra.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks everyone for the kind words she had kidney failure the vet said she could live 4-6 months but I didn't want her to suffer. I feel bad I didn't catch it sooner. She was my baby. Thanks every one.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

JB, so sorry to hear of your loss...
I am well aware of the painful feelings after being there so many times myself...
A Beautiful Cat...
Lady Sierra Dawn, you are whole and well now...
May you always have sunshine to bask in and playmates to enjoy and cuddle with...
You will always live in the hearts of those who loved you.


----------



## Yuki'sMum

I'm so sorry  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilykit

Aww so sorry I don't even want to imagine when this happens to my baby Lily. So I'm really sorry for your loss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia

Oh, JB, I know how much this hurts!! I hope you soon will be over the pain and only have the sweet memories of how much you loved her and she you. Rest in peace Lady Sierra Dawn you have earned your place over the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## marie5890

Im soo so sorry for your loss. We all understand the deep hurt and pain having them leave us causes. 

HUGS TO YOU...RIP Lady Sierra Dawn....


----------



## Jeckybeanz

All I can say is thanks. I am sure in time things will get better.


----------



## emilyatl

I just lost one of my boys on Monday of this week and it's really hard to not think about him (I still haven't been able to sleep in my bed). Each day it does get a _little_ easier. I know that's probably not much reassurance to you, but you're not alone. Hang in there.


----------



## NebraskaCat

If you think it would help at all, please feel free to share any happy memories, sad emotions, photos, stories, about your beloved cat. The forum is made up of people who have been in your position (although each is different and special) and understand and are willing to listen.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Sierra's Story i special to me because she came from California to Utah on a plane. I had just lost my sweet cupcake and I had got another kitten from a pet shop. The Kitten was sick so I had to put her down. so within two weeks I had two cats put down. I was at the end of my rope with grief. My parents got on the computer and found a Cattery that had appleheaded Siamese cats. We contacted them and they had kittens ready within a few weeks I had my Sierra. She has been so much pleasure and comfort. My whole life I had a cat. Sierra had to be the center of attention. One day I was playing cards with a friend and Sierra came and sat right in the middle of the table. The card game was pretty much finished.

She would help us put puzzles together by chewing on the pieces. Not to sure how she thought she was helping. She even had her own box which we would put puzzle pieces of lost pieces.


----------



## gizmothecat

I'm sorry too...{HUGGS}


----------



## Jeckybeanz

So sorry for your loss. Hope time will heal your broken heart.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

The above comment was for Emily. I hope in time you will remember the memories of the good times you shared with them.


----------



## emilyatl

Jeckybeanz said:


> So sorry for your loss. Hope time will heal your broken heart.


Thanks Jeckybeanz. I wish the same for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kittiesmom

So so sorry for your loss of your precious baby, Run free and happy little one.


----------



## chuck72

Sorry for your loss :-(. I hope another kitty comes into your life again someday.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks everyone you all are a great group here. I plan to have a book made of my sweet baby. I still have a hard time believing she was gone. I was going on a trip and was going to leave her with a pet sitter that knows her but I don't know if she would have realized how bad she is off. Because I know my baby and I knew it was time to say goodbye. Hardest thing I had to do. Held her in my arms when she died. She was the most precious baby I have ever had . I hope God will grace me someday with another fur baby that will help heal my broken heart.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Just an update. I am excited I am going to get a new kitten!!! Not to replace Sierra just so I can have little joy back in my heart. We contacted the breeder we got Sierra from. Waiting to hear back we might get two depending if she has any available. I am thinking of names any suggestions?


----------



## Jeckybeanz

I am think inking if we get two to call them Jingle & Belle.


----------

